# Please meet JOCELYNE (Trainwreck Express clone)



## Jean GODBOUT (Oct 31, 2009)

Greetings all. Please meet JOCELYNE (my wife name) a Trainwreck Express clone I just build,
not exactly a ''purist'' clone, but I'm experimenting with Russian paper and oil capacitors in a attempt to minimize the sometime harsh high. PEC potentiometers, the red resistors are TAKMAN carbon film HiFi, the domino is a NOS MENCO capacitor couple with a ceramic cap, boards from RJGuitars, Magnetic Components transformers, RFT old stock EL-34 power tubes, blank chassis $17.00 : http://shop.ebay.com/lkschmit/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562





































Well, I'm ready for a try 

I diden't use the impedance switch, not strong enough, so I temporary connect the output directly to the output jack, one is 8 Ohms and the other one 16 Ohms untill I receive the correct rotary impedance switch. I did not install the pilot light yet because I need to finish the wooden front face plate first.

I just made some tweaking, the presence control was not effective enough to my taste so I add a 0.047 cap to the existing 0.1uF (total of 0.147uF now) and I reduce the 100K NFB resistor to 85K and I changed some wires color at the pots.


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

Very nice Jean! Keep us posted

Cheers

nigel


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

v-verb said:


> Very nice Jean! Keep us posted
> 
> Cheers
> 
> nigel


Nice work Jean.

Hey Nigel. I think one or both of these amps were yours at one time. I still have the Express.

Pete


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Nice professional looking job. Well done.


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> Nice work Jean.
> 
> Hey Nigel. I think one or both of these amps were yours at one time. I still have the Express.
> 
> Pete


Hey Pete!

I think so - the hi-gain Rocket. It's a killer amp - becomes part of your guitar! Nice looking Tower o' Tone!

And here's her sister...not hi-gain at all - optimized for a clean sound. Also made by Mark









Cheers

nigel


----------



## Jean GODBOUT (Oct 31, 2009)

Here a new picture of the completed face plate using a Robert CRUMB drawing


----------



## Jean GODBOUT (Oct 31, 2009)

Just made a error (double post - sorry)


----------

